# Erfahrungsbericht Android Market



## Guybrush Threepwood (19. Jun 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal meine Erfahrungen bezüglich Android, genauer genommen "Geld verdienen mit dem Android Market" mitteilen. 

Als Android real auf dem Handy verfügbar war und Meldungen über riesige Download-Zahlen der Spiele im Android Market durch die Presse gingen dachte ich mir, ich starte mal einen Versuchsballon. Android verfügt ja über einen Java-Dialekt (Dalvik), sodass relativ leicht mit Java-Kenntnissen für Android entwickelt werden kann. Die Klassenbibliothek ist natürlich anders und es gibt auch sonst noch ein paar "Spezialitäten". Da ich mich selbst nicht einarbeiten wollte habe ich einen Studenten rekrutiert, der die Anwendung in Grundzügen entwickelt hat. Medien, Konzept, Sprachdateien etc., sowie Bug-Testing stammen übernahm ich. Der Student hat das relativ günstig gemacht und insgesamt 600 Euro bekommen, sowie eine Umsatzbeteiligung. Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass bei einem Verkaufspreis von 0,99 Euro das in vielleicht ein bis zwei Jahren spätestens wieder drin ist. Der Preis wurde bewusst so niedrig angesetzt, da das Ziel in erster Linie die "Rückgewinnung" der Investitionskosten war. Und wenn man mal bedenkt, dass der Preis einem Becher Kaffee aus dem Automaten entspricht ist das auch wirklich nicht zu hoch.

Als alles fertig war musste ich feststellen, dass es noch gar nicht möglich war, im Android Market aus Deutschland bezahlte Anwendungen einzustellen, sodass erst noch einmal ca. 6 Wochen ins Land gingen. Als es dann möglich war habe ich die Anwendung publiziert und war sehr gespannt, wie oft es wohl verkauft werden würde. Zieht man die Gebühren für den Android Market ab, dann verbleiben von 99 Cent noch 69 Cent, wovon dann noch die Mehrwertsteuer abgeht. Anschließend muss das natürlich noch regulär versteuert werden. Nun gut: Nach 4 Wochen war das Ding erst 3 Mal geladen und 2 Mal wieder deinstalliert.

Als sich nicht abzeichnete, das es irgendwie besser würde dachte ich mir: "Ok, Experiment gescheitert" und stellte es als freie Applikation zur Verfügung. Innerhalb der ersten beiden Stunden wurde die Anwendung 50 Mal installiert und 73% der Nutzer verwendeten die Applikation weiter aktiv. Die Kommentare waren sehr gut.

Fazit: Wer mit dem Android Market Geld verdienen möchte kann das getrost vergessen. Offensichtlich sind viele Entwickler wie ich den Weg gegangen, nach einem frustrierenden Start die Anwendung frei verfügbar zu machen. Entsprechend groß ist die Auswahl an freier Software. Ich denke nicht, dass es auf absehbare Zeit möglich sein wird hier gewinnbringend zu arbeiten. Die Anzahl der Entwickler ist vermutlich viel zu groß, und die Anzahl der Anwender zu klein. Vielleicht hat es ja auch etwas mit der Mentalität der Android-Nutzer zu tun, die sich für ein Smart-Phone auf Linux-Basis entschieden haben.

Viele Grüße,
    Guybrush


----------



## tuxedo (26. Jun 2009)

Naja. Ich denke es kommt auf die Anwendung drauf an...

Hab selbst (noch) kein Android-Powered Handy. Nur ein schnödes "IPhone" weil damals noch kein Android verfügbar war.

Ich hab bisher im AppStore von Apple auch noch keinen Cent ausgegeben. Warum? Nicht weil ich ein Gerät habe was im Hintergrund einen Kern hat der aus dem Linux-Umfeld kommt. Nein. Ich hatte bisher einfach noch keinen Bedarf für eine kleine Anwendung auch nur einen Cent auszugeben. Meist gabs irgendwo eine kostenlose Alternative oder zumindest eine abgespeckte Light-Version. 

Aber dass in solchen Märkten richtig Geld ausgegeben wird, hat erst jüngst Navigon bewiesen. Die haben ihr Navigationssystem auf's IPhone portiert und bieten das zum Schnäppchenpreis von ~80EUR an. Und die Leute kaufen's wie die wilden. 

Ich denke Software via AppStore/AndroidMarket verkaufen, ist wie Software verkaufen im Internet oder sonstwo: Nicht überall ist der Bedarfswunsch größer als der Geiz 

Auf den AndroidMarket allein sollte man die "Schuld" also meines erachtens nicht abwälzen. 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (28. Jun 2009)

Hi Tuxedo,
es liegt mir fern, Schuld zuzuweisen. Ich dachte mir lediglich, ich teile meine Erfahrungen mit, damit andere hier ein realistischeres Bild des Android Market erhalten. Man bekommt ja nicht so leicht Informationen dazu. Ich denke, dieser Markt ist zur Zeit gesättigt und man kann hier momentan nicht gewinnbringend arbeiten. Entsprechend aufwändige Applikationen werden vermutlich ebenfalls nicht die Kosten wieder reinspielen. Ich glaube, man kann das nicht mit dem AppStore des IPhone vergleichen, der auf eine andere Nutzerschicht ausgerichtet ist.

Ciao,
   Guybrush


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jun 2009)

Was für eine andere Nutzerschicht soll denn der AppStore haben? 

Beides sind "Marktplätze" für Anwendungen die auf Smartphones laufen. Den einzigen Unterschied den ich zur Zeit sehe ist, dass der AndroidMarket (noch) weniger Kunden hat als der AppStore. 

Zu den großen Anwendungen: Naja. Ich denke mal wenn man schon ne Anwendung hat, und diese dann "nur noch" auf ein weiteres Endgerät portiert, dann hat das einen anderen Aufwand und Kosten, wie wenn ich bei 0 Anfange und nur für diese eine Plattform entwickle. Meines erachtens rechnet sich das unter anderem für Navigon schon. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist dein Bericht natürlich durchaus hilfreich. Denke er hilft bei der Entscheidungsfindung ob man in diesen Bereich einsteigt oder nicht schon ungemein.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## EgonOlsen (17. Jul 2009)

Hast du auch Erfahrungen mit dem Vergleich Emulator/echtes Smartphone? Ich habe jPCT für Android portiert, habe aber (noch) kein echtes Android-Telefon. Das die Dalvik-VM ansich erbärmlich langsam ist, ist ja nichts neues, aber wie verhält sich Emulatorperformance zum echten Telefon? Der Mensch, der die VM gebaut hat, meint wohl der Emulator sei schneller auf aktueller Hardware wohingegen ich in einem Benchmark (leider wurden lediglich BogoMIPS gemessen) das Gegenteil gesehen habe. Und die OpenGL-Performance bzw. die Fillrate des Emulators ist (von einem gravierenden Bug beim Lighting mal ganz abgesehen) absolut unterirdisch und zum Entwickeln im Prinzip unbrauchbar. Die Telefone haben doch aber alle 3D-Beschleunigung, oder?


----------



## robertpic71 (21. Jul 2009)

> Die Telefone haben doch aber alle 3D-Beschleunigung, oder?


Sagen wir mal, OpenGL wird hardwaremässig unterstützt. Richtig gute Performance soll aber erst die nächste Generation Qualcomm (im neuen iPhone GS verbaut), wobei die jetztige Generation wohl auch noch nicht ausgenutzt ist...

Keine Ahnung ob das ein Fake ist, aber das sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus:
YouTube - Graphics on T-Mobile Android G1



> Hast du auch Erfahrungen mit dem Vergleich Emulator/echtes Smartphone?


Ich habe erst ein paar "Hello World" Varianten getestet. Aber zumindest das Startverhalten kommt mir beim echten Telefon um einiges schneller vor. Ich denke viele Entwickler haben ein echtes Androidphone (Dev) dranhängen.

Wenn du irgendwelche Benchmarks hast, kann ich sie für dich am G1 testen. 

/Robert

PS. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hast du ja damit auch Paradroidz gemacht? Eine abgewandelte Version von (eigene Levels, Sounds - wegen Copyright), welche ähnlich wie am PC performed, könnte sich mMn auch am Market verkaufen (1x Lite 1-2 Level gratis + Vollversion).


----------



## byte (21. Jul 2009)

Erstmal danke für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich denke, es kommt immer ein bißchen auf das Produkt an, was man verkaufen möchte. Wenn man ein Spiel programmiert und dafür Geld haben will, dann wird mans wohl schwer haben, wenn sonst noch andere Spiele kostenlos angeboten werden. Wenn jemand ein Spiel sucht, wird er wohl erstmal das kostenlose wählen, statt Deines das Geld kostet. Anders siehts natürlich aus, wenn Du viel Werbung für Dein Spiel machst und die Leute wissen, dass Dein Spiel total super ist und ihr Geld wert ist. Aber soweit kommts ja meistens gar nicht.

Ich denke, man kann also schon Geld über solche Plattformen verdienen. Aber es gelingt wohl nur den wenigsten. Denn die Konkurrenz ist groß und sobald nur ein Konkurrenzprodukt existiert, dass billiger oder gar kostenlos ist, hat man ohne Werbung schlechte Karten.


----------



## EgonOlsen (21. Jul 2009)

robertpic71 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe erst ein paar "Hello World" Varianten getestet. Aber zumindest das Startverhalten kommt mir beim echten Telefon um einiges schneller vor. Ich denke viele Entwickler haben ein echtes Androidphone (Dev) dranhängen.
> 
> Wenn du irgendwelche Benchmarks hast, kann ich sie für dich am G1 testen.


Danke, aber ich habe mir jetzt ein Samsung Galaxy I7500 geordert. Ich denke, die 3D-Leistung an sich sollte, zumindest von den technischen Daten her, ok sein. Was das Ding im Hinblick auf sinnvolle 3D-Anwendungen vermutlich töten wird, ist das es keine FPU hat. Einen Quake-Level zu rendern ist ja schön und gut, aber irgendwann will man auch mal gucken, ob man nicht gegen eine Wand läuft. Und da stinkt zumindest der Emulator grandios ab...naja, mal gucken, wenn das echte Telefon da ist.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (22. Jul 2009)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:


> Hast du auch Erfahrungen mit dem Vergleich Emulator/echtes Smartphone?



Ein ausgiebiges Testen auf einem echten Gerät ist unerlässlich. Anwendungen, die im Emulator laufen, funktionieren nicht zwangsläufig auch auf einem realen Gerät.


----------



## robertpic71 (22. Jul 2009)

Ich wollte noch anmerken, dass es mittlerweile ein gut spielbares *Doom* im Market gibt. Allerdings gibt es wie beim Original "ungeschönte" Pixel. 

Es kursiert auch irgendwo ein Quakedemo, welches aber native compiliert wurde.

/Robert


----------



## EgonOlsen (17. Aug 2009)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:


> Danke, aber ich habe mir jetzt ein Samsung Galaxy I7500 geordert. Ich denke, die 3D-Leistung an sich sollte, zumindest von den technischen Daten her, ok sein. Was das Ding im Hinblick auf sinnvolle 3D-Anwendungen vermutlich töten wird, ist das es keine FPU hat. Einen Quake-Level zu rendern ist ja schön und gut, aber irgendwann will man auch mal gucken, ob man nicht gegen eine Wand läuft. Und da stinkt zumindest der Emulator grandios ab...naja, mal gucken, wenn das echte Telefon da ist.


Eine kurzer Nachtrag dazu, Wayne es interessiert: Das Samsung hat dieselbe 3D Hardware an Bord wie z.B. das HTC Hero (bei T-Mobile G2) und kann diese in nativen Applikationen auch nutzen (Neocore-Demo z.B.). Unter der Dalvik VM benutzt es immer(!) den Software-Renderer und ist somit für 3D in Java momentan unbrauchbar. Ich habe eine Supportanfrage an Samsung geschickt, rechne aber nicht mit einer Antwort und schon gar nicht mit einer kompetenten. Bislang gibt es nicht einmal eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (2. Sep 2009)

Nachtrag: iX - 02.09.09 - Android-Software für Entwickler wenig lukrativ


----------

